# NVidia Quadro  2 flat  lcd on 9.0 RC3 amd64



## spoom (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been frustrated in finding clear instructions on how to install.
So far, it is not clear if it is even possible... NVIDIA gives confusing info and installation of the ports fails miserably: nvidia-driver has choices of Agp, Linux or something else, but do I need Linux? -  and the most recent x86-64 driver from NVIDIA "does not support the CURRENT release".
I would really appreciate some help. I've been using FreeBSD since v.4; i have 8.0 running and I was able to configure it with 2 monitors, one CRT and the other DVI. I thought this would be easy on 9.


----------



## adamk (Dec 10, 2011)

The linux option simply determines whether or not the linux driver is installed for compatibility with linux 3D applications.  If you have no intention of running linux 3D apps, you don't need to enable that option. 

The FreeBSD AGP option determines if the driver will use FreeBSD's AGP driver or nvidia's own internal AGP driver.  If you have a PCIe card, it makes no difference.  If you have an AGP card, you can try either option.  One might be more stable than the other.

Finally, the driver in ports most certainly installs here on 9.0-PRERELEASE.  If it doesn't build the kernel module for you, you should get an error.  It might help if you actually posted the error.

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, here we go again... thanks for your input Adam.
First, which driver am I supposed to be installing: there is a bunch in ports and still another handful at NVIDIA. I can't find a clear indication; nthing clear at NVIDIA or FreeBSD, especially regarding the 9 release label.
But,I guess I am not that stupid. I figured out that I don't need any of those options to install nvidia-driver; I commented them out.
However, we arrive at the crux of the question....
WHAT IS GOING ON WITH ALL THESE LABELS: STABLE, RC, LEGACY, PRERELEASE, CURRENT,ETC.
The PRERELEASE is a new one for me. I never fully understood all that.
My install reads: FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 (GENERIC); I assume that the generic refers to the kernel.
What have I got that prevents Xorg to install and/or configure?
If this is not the right version of 9, how do I get the right one? The one I got is from the FreeBSD ftp iso site.
Or what do I have to do to make things work?
Should I uninstall all the ports I have installed for Xorg and then reinstall all?
I have installed the nv driver as well as the nvidia-driver. I found hald rather inept. The var/log file didn't give a clue that I could understand... I know that the nvidia.ko file was not installed. The boot/loader.conf was set correctly... so something is very muddled here.
If I need to post something, it should probably be the last 15 or 20 lines of the nvidia-driver and the message about the nvidia.ko not being loaded.
I haven't done this for a while so I don't know how to capture the messages to a text file.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2011)

spoom said:
			
		

> Well, here we go again... thanks for your input Adam.
> First, which driver am I supposed to be installing: there is a bunch in ports and still another handful at NVIDIA. I can't find a clear indication; nthing clear at NVIDIA or FreeBSD, especially regarding the 9 release label.



Ports generally don't depend on a particular version of the operating system.  Those that do will refuse to install on the wrong versions.



> But,I guess I am not that stupid. I figured out that I don't need any of those options to install nvidia-driver; I commented them out.



What options?  Commented out where?  Please be specific.



> However, we arrive at the crux of the question....
> WHAT IS GOING ON WITH ALL THESE LABELS: STABLE, RC, LEGACY, PRERELEASE, CURRENT,ETC.
> The PRERELEASE is a new one for me. I never fully understood all that.



When a new version of FreeBSD is about to be released, it goes through several of those names.  BETA, PRERELEASE, RC (release candidate), then RELEASE.  9.0 is new and has had several versions at each level.  9.0-RC3 is the latest.  If no major problems are found, the next will be 9.0-RELEASE.



> My install reads: FreeBSD 9.0 RC3 (GENERIC); I assume that the generic refers to the kernel.



Yes.



> What have I got that prevents Xorg to install and/or configure?



What are the exact error messages you see?  How are you attempting to install xorg?  Please be specific.  Post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com[/file] and give a pointer.


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Obviously, the latest x86_64 driver from Nvidia refused to install on the 9.0 RC3.
2. The ooptions for the configuration of the nvidia-driver from ports are irrelevant as I commented them out and did not load them.
3. As to the releases: I merely repeat that there seems to be a lot of confusion on the use of the release labels. I guess I did and do understand them as that is clearly explained in the manual. Users seem to be confused.
4.As to messages, I cannot recall them specifically as I do not keep them since I usually try different configurations. Posting the Xorg log would not help since I no longer recall exactly the configurations used. I'll gladly post the rc.conf, /boot/loader.conf, xorg.conf and xorg.conf.new (created with hald if necessary)and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log once I have an idea of what I should normally be doing to install Xorg. By that, I mean: should I uninstall the Xorg files, the server, xf86 drivers etc. Then, I normally do not install all the meta ports as I usually don't have so much trouble installing and know what I don't need, but if installing the whole magillah would help, ok, I'll do it. And then I will document my procedure and post if it fails or rreport what went right. :e


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2011)

spoom said:
			
		

> 1. Obviously, the latest x86_64 driver from Nvidia refused to install on the 9.0 RC3.



Which one?  x11/nvidia-driver-173, x11/nvidia-driver-71, x11/nvidia-driver-96, or x11/nvidia-driver?

Or was it none of these, but a direct download from NVidia?  Or a binary package?



> 2. The ooptions for the configuration of the nvidia-driver from ports are irrelevant as I commented them out and did not load them.



In what file did you comment things out?  What things did you comment out?


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

> Which one? x11/nvidia-driver-173, x11/nvidia-driver-71, x11/nvidia-driver-96, or x11/nvidia-driver?
> 
> Or was it none of these, but a direct download from NVidia? Or a binary package?


I thought I was being clear in saying nvidia-driver; it was x11/nvidia-driver since that is the latest, 185 I believe. The 290 x86_64 (I looked only for these at NVIDIA) refused installation on 9 CURRENT - their call. And the FreeBSD manual specifies "nvidia-driver"...
How can one determine which one; from the ports distribution or from NVIDIA? I found no indication either in the manual, the README of the NVIDIA driver, or on the NVIDIA site.

When one installs a port there is often a cute window with nice options (often requiring either some knowledge of what the option is about and/or awareness of whether it iis needed or not. Spacebar selects or deselects the option. When I tried installing x11/nvidia-driver, I simply deselected the options thereby not installing any - I do not have AGP on the Asus Maximus extreme board, I do not need 3D graphics from Linux, and I don't need the third option (don't recall what it is), at least, I think I don't need it.


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2011)

x11/nvidia-driver is up to 285.05.09.

This discussion is going around and around.  If you are having problems with the driver, post logs and error messages, otherwise no one can help you.

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

OK. I decided to go though this horse manure again.

1. I reinstalled x11/nvidia-driver installed x11/nvidia-xconfig; made sure /boot/defaults/loader.conf contained 
	
	



```
nvidia_enable="YES"
```
 rebooted; verified nvidia.ko installed; used hald and dbus; *X -config /xorg.conf.new* = another heap of the same manure.

2. Tried *nvidia-xconfig --post-tree --twinview*; 
	
	



```
unable to find xorg.conf
```
 where in hades was it looking" - according to the man pages it should be looking in the default locations, whatever that may be (the hald generated config file lands in /root) xorg seems to look for it in several place, one of which is /etc/X11; fine: let's try *nvidia-xconfig -c /etc/X11/xorg.conf*; yea! it found it; but somehow it doesn't speak the same language as we normal people do: 
	
	



```
data incomplete... at least one Device section is required
```
 hmm! I must not be reading the same xorg.conf file as mine in /etc/X11 most definitely does have one!

And then... it spews out that the nvidia module could not be found, thus not loaded. I get the impression someone is laughing at me.
I hope the attachments work:


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2011)

Does /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so exist?

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

Indeed it does.
BTW, frrom NVIDIA README.txt:


> ```
> Nothing will work if the NVIDIA kernel module does not function properly.
> If you see anything in the X log file like
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
> ...


I get the feeling it just doesn't work. And the guy who said he had installed it really quick was just jerking us off.


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2011)

First, your Xorg log file says nothing about the nvidia kernel module.  It complains that it can't find the nvidia Xorg module, which should be /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

Second, no one is jerking you around.  What purpose would Dru have in lying to you?

Finally, since you insist on acting like an ass (using phrases like "I decided to go though this horse manure again." and "And the guy who said he had installed it really quick was just jerking us off."), I'm done trying to help.

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

This is from another post:
"I'm sitting behind two 40" RCA LCD's right now, HDMI connection, running a Quadro FX 3700 on FreeBSD 9. The recent upgrade rocks."
Of course, when asked for specifics at to what drivers and FreeBSD release - no answer was forthcoming.
Why do they waste our time...


----------



## tyson (Dec 11, 2011)

First thing you should do is to learn read logs 


```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvdia
(II) UnloadModule: "nvdia"
(EE) Failed to load module "nvdia" (module does not exist, 0)
```

s/nvdia/nvidia in xorg.conf should do.


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that...
I have become cynical.
What would you expect from the kind of answers he was giving.
I very much appreciate your help. And I wish there were some way of thanking you.
I doubt much of what I read on the net... there is so much contradiction and sloppiness that it is almost impossible to understand and believe anything one sees. Thanks anyway.


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

sorry tyson, I don't understand... I am quite aware of those entries in the log...
"s/nvdia/nvidia in xorg.conf should do."
What does that mean?


----------



## tyson (Dec 11, 2011)

It means that you should edit the xorg.conf
and change "nvdia" to "nvidia" in Device section of the file.


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2011)

tyson said:
			
		

> It means that you should edit the xorg.conf
> and change "nvdia" to "nvidia" in Device section of the file.



Excellent catch, tyson.



			
				spoom said:
			
		

> This is from another post:
> "I'm sitting behind two 40" RCA LCD's right now, HDMI connection, running a Quadro FX 3700 on FreeBSD 9. The recent upgrade rocks."
> Of course, when asked for specifics at to what drivers and FreeBSD release - no answer was forthcoming.
> Why do they waste our time...



Yes, I know what Dru said.  I also know that Dru has not posted another thing on this forum since that post.  Do you think, perhaps, no answer was forthcoming because Dru has a life outside of this forum and simply hasn't been back here? No, of course not. You instead assume Dru is lying to you. 

Of course, it looks like you only have yourself to blame for the driver not working. As Tyson pointed out, the driver name is "nvidia" not "nvdia".

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

Man, you are one sharp bunny.
Looks like I need a test corrector... Thank you, thank you... Now to figure out how to get both monitors to work. Right now, the main one works, fluxbox is on; now to configure it all.


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

That's text... not test.


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use nvidia-settings to configure both monitors.

Adam


----------



## spoom (Dec 11, 2011)

The nvidia-xconfig actually worked very nicely, once I could figure out what the options are.
Both screens are working well.
Thanks for the suggestion and for all the help.
Have a nice upcoming holiday... :e


----------

